# Posfix install issue



## borgotech (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi,

After a "fresh" install of 9.0 and a *portupgrade* *I* try to install postfix but *I* get this error :
	
	



```
zamolxe# cd /usr/ports/mail/postfix
zamolxe# make install
===>  postfix-2.9.1,1 is an interactive port.
*** Error code 1
```
 These are my installation steps:
[CMD=""]echo 'BATCH=yes' >> /etc/make.conf[/CMD]
[CMD=""]cd /usr/ports/mail/postfix[/CMD]
[CMD=""]make config[/CMD]
i select *PCRE* *DEVCOT* *TLS* *BDB* *MYSQL* *VDA* from menu options.
[CMD=""]make install[/CMD].
I don't get what is wrong. Can anybody help me or give me an advice about how to solve this problem?

Best Regards.


----------



## felix (Feb 22, 2012)

At the moment, VDA support is unavailable for postfix-2.9.1, use postfix-2.8.8.


----------



## razrx (Feb 22, 2012)

Well BATCH=yes surpresses all and mail/postfix clearly states it is an interactive install.
See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2686


----------



## borgotech (Feb 24, 2012)

felix said:
			
		

> At the moment, VDA support is unavailable for postfix-2.9.1, use postfix-2.8.8.


Thank you *felix*, as you said postfix-2.9.1 has no support for VDA so *I* used 2.8.8 and it works well.

Best Regards.


----------

